# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy Birthday Princess Sparkles

## Stella180

Wishing a very happy birthday to a very special lady. I hope your day is as lovely and sparkly as you and may there be lots of cake (and maybe a GnT or two)

Love you loads mate.

----------


## Paula

Thank you! And Ive already told Si I want Bucks Fizz with my breakfast  :(rofl):

----------

Stella180 (06-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

Did you get your Buck's Fizz? If not... 




 :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

Happy birthday Princess!

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday!!!!

----------


## Paula

> Did you get your Buck's Fizz? If not... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Happy birthday Princess!


 :(rofl):  I did, cranberry and clementine Bucks Fizz from marks!

Thanks Jaq  :Kiss:

----------

Stella180 (06-01-22),Suzi (06-01-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy birthday Gorgeous lady  :(party):

----------

Paula (06-01-22)

----------


## Paula

Thanks, love!

----------


## magie06

Have the very happiest of happy birthday's today. I only hope that your day will be as awesome as you.  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Awwww thank you  :):

----------


## Allalone

Happy birthday.xx

----------


## Paula

Thanks hunni

----------


## OldMike

Happy Birthday Princess  :(party):

----------

Paula (09-01-22)

----------


## Flo

Oh!! belated Happy Birthday Princess! Hope you got lots of nice things!xxx

----------

Paula (12-01-22)

----------


## Paula

Oh yes, spoilt rotten  :):

----------

